# My new summer Simplicity project



## veeguy

I have been on Tractor Forum for a while, owning a Craftsman LT-1000. I was happy with it until Sunday. On that day, I saw a CL ad for a "Simplicity Sovereign" -Engine blown" - Free for the hauling. 

I got it home and finally understood the difference between a "Lawn Tractor" and a "Garden Tractor". My Craftsman is a "Straw Hut" compared to the Simplicity's "Brick S'House". I didn't realize just how strongly built these little gems are.

I have my LT-1000 pulled apart for a rebuild, but starting today I will reassemble it. As soon as that is accomplished, I will begin on the Simplicity 7016H, starting with dissasembly of the engine. It's a 16 HP B&S, appears to be a cast iron block and head. I'm hoping for a broke connecting rod with no block damage, but we'll see.


----------



## jhngardner367

If you have any questions, I suggest you get in touch with Skunkhome .
He's a genius when it comes to these.


----------



## imbill

Good find !!! Keep us posted !!


----------



## GTcollector

You could save yourself a lot of grief trying to buy parts they no longer make and addressing a possible complete carb rebuild as well as a host of other headaches by installing a 14hp or 16hp Kohler, its a drop in fit, I think all you have to do is change the key switch. The kohlers are not only plentiful but rebuild kits are easy to find and cheap. a rebuild of the briggs or kohler WILL involve boring at least, .010 over and possibly turning the crank, if anyone tells you different they are ill-informed. The biggest reason for going to the kohler is that many of the internal engine parts for the Briggs engine are no longer available. The bright side is your briggs engine as it sits may be worth what it cost to buy a used kohler or have one rebuilt. I have two 7016, one I repowered with a kohler, the other (pictured) is a like new 1978 with the Briggs that now has an electric lift, new tires, and a complete rear lift. What say you Phil


----------



## skunkhome

jhngardner367 said:


> If you have any questions, I suggest you get in touch with Skunkhome .
> He's a genius when it comes to these.


Thanks, but hardly a genius just an enthusiast. 

As for the engine swap, if you like the kohlers and they are available to you, you can certainly swap out and mechanically it is a drop in fit. Electrically however, as Mike indicated, you will need a new ignition switch set up for battery ignition and probably do some wiring modifications to make the wiring match the new switch. If your current engine has a geared starter (it appears it might since your tractor has the notched frame gussets) then the electrical conversion is relatively straightforward. That said, it is just like the old Ford vs Chevrolet argument. Some prefer one to the other. Though I own both I personally prefer the Briggs which is good for me because I find it easier to find Briggs than Kohler though neither are abundant in Louisiana.

BTW, there is scarcely anything that can beat free. What a great find. Hope it works out to be a good tractor for you.

Mike, I can't get over how fine your 7016 is. Absolutely gorgeous.
I repowered my 3414S with a 16hp gear starter Briggs. It was straight forward but had to notch frame to accept starter and did complete rewire eliminating the mechanical regulator. I absolutely love the sound and feel of the 32cid Briggs.


----------



## GTcollector

skunkhome said:


> Thanks, but hardly a genius just an enthusiast.
> 
> As for the engine swap, if you like the kohlers and they are available to you, you can certainly swap out and mechanically it is a drop in fit. Electrically however, as Mike indicated, you will need a new ignition switch set up for battery ignition and probably do some wiring modifications to make the wiring match the new switch. If your current engine has a geared starter (it appears it might since your tractor has the notched frame gussets) then the electrical conversion is relatively straightforward. That said, it is just like the old Ford vs Chevrolet argument. Some prefer one to the other. Though I own both I personally prefer the Briggs which is good for me because I find it easier to find Briggs than Kohler though neither are abundant in Louisiana.
> 
> BTW, there is scarcely anything that can beat free. What a great find. Hope it works out to be a good tractor for you.
> 
> Mike, I can't get over how fine your 7016 is. Absolutely gorgeous.
> I repowered my 3414S with a 16hp gear starter Briggs. It was straight forward but had to notch frame to accept starter and did complete rewire eliminating the mechanical regulator. I absolutely love the sound and feel of the 32cid Briggs.


Thanks Phil, I found it on Craigslist in St. Joseph Missouri, it had been sitting in a barn for two years and was really dirty in the picture, but I took a chance on it and after washing it, I knew I made a good deal. I paid 400.00 for it from the guy that bought it new in 1987, he paid right at 4,000.00. Before he bought a new zero turn the 7016 went to the shop every spring for a full maintenance check, he washed and dried it every time he used it on his 1/4 acre lot. I found an electric lift for 150.00 and a rear hitch with cable and pulley for 102.00, BTW starting with the late 7000 models the rock shaft had two place in which to pin the cable, on position allowed it to go down when the front went down and the other position allowed it to go up when the front when down or down when the front went up. The Briggs engine and carb were in great shape, and like you I really do love it, but around here all i can find is used briggs parts


----------



## veeguy

*Simplicity engine choices...*

I could go either way with the engine. I am in an area "chock full O' engines and parts". The Kohler plant is 2 miles away, Briggs is 45 miles away. I know a dozen people who work/worked at the various engine plants. For that matter, Tecumseh is/was also within 20 miles of here and Simplicity is/was 20 miles down the road. I know that the employees used to be able to get very sweet deals on engines from their employers. I'll have to ask around.

It also seems like every backyard shed or garage sale has something small engine related lurking inside. I'll have to haunt the sales and watch CL for deals.

In fact today's shopper newspaper had an ad for farm equipment and at the end of the ad was: "Simplicity 5xxx (can't remember the exact model number) needs work" -And in my tractor sickness, I almost called them, before my wifey smacked me back to my senses (figuratively, not literally) I think she may have me committed if she catches me having my morning coffee while sitting in my Simplicity's very comfortable seat, one more time.

The rewiring wouldn't be a problem, I recently retired after 32 years, first 20 as an industrial electronic technician and then running the maintenance department. I have enough skill and certainly enough time to get things going.


----------



## veeguy

-hate to reply to my own post, but:

>>It also seems like every backyard shed or garage sale has something small engine >>related lurking inside. I'll have to haunt the sales and watch CL for deals.

>>In fact today's shopper newspaper had an ad for farm equipment and at the end >>of the ad was: "Simplicity 5xxx (can't remember the exact model number) needs >>work" 

I just rechecked the shopper ad, and the model in the ad is a Simplicity 5216. Is this a desirable model? I'm thinking that it might have the same engine I need because of the common -16 model numbers?

I also ran across an ad for a mower deck from a Simplicity 6216 for $100.- Would this fit my 7216H?


----------



## skunkhome

veeguy said:


> In fact today's shopper newspaper had an ad for farm equipment and at the end of the ad was: "Simplicity 5xxx (can't remember the exact model number) needs work" -And in my tractor sickness, I almost called them, before my wifey smacked me back to my senses (figuratively, not literally) I think she may have me committed if she catches me having my morning coffee while sitting in my Simplicity's very comfortable seat, one more time.
> 
> The rewiring wouldn't be a problem, I recently retired after 32 years, first 20 as an industrial electronic technician and then running the maintenance department. I have enough skill and certainly enough time to get things going.


 the engine in a 5000, 4000, or 6000 Simplicity would be a vertical shaft engine.

The wiring harness is so simple even I can rewire it.


----------



## veeguy

GTcollector said:


> You could save yourself a lot of grief trying to buy parts they no longer make and addressing a possible complete carb rebuild as well as a host of other headaches by installing a 14hp or 16hp Kohler, its a drop in fit, I think all you have to do is change the key switch. The kohlers are not only plentiful but rebuild kits are easy to find and cheap. a rebuild of the briggs or kohler WILL involve boring at least, .010 over and possibly turning the crank, if anyone tells you different they are ill-informed. The biggest reason for going to the kohler is that many of the internal engine parts for the Briggs engine are no longer available. The bright side is your briggs engine as it sits may be worth what it cost to buy a used kohler or have one rebuilt. I have two 7016, one I repowered with a kohler, the other (pictured) is a like new 1978 with the Briggs that now has an electric lift, new tires, and a complete rear lift. What say you Phil


Wow, great tractor! I can't wait until mine is in as nice condition. As to the Kohler engine swap you mentioned, do you know what model numbers I should be looking at, or know where that info is available? Also, does the Kohler engine have both the front pulley and the rear drive as the B&S does?


----------



## skunkhome

K291, k301, k321, or k341. They are 10, 12, 14 and 16 Hp respectively.

The deck off a 6216 will not do. 

You need to be looking for decks off 7000, 7100, 3300, 3400 series Simplicity or off the 700 or 900 series AC. Or off the Simplicity built Homelite t-10 thru T16 tractors. Homelites can be tricky since many people don't know the difference between the AC and Simplicity built.

Does your tractor have the Pto mounted on the front of the engine?


----------



## GTcollector

skunkhome said:


> K291, k301, k321, or k341. They are 10, 12, 14 and 16 Hp respectively.
> 
> The deck off a 6216 will not do.
> 
> You need to be looking for decks off 7000, 7100, 3300, 3400 series Simplicity or off the 700 or 900 series AC. Or off the Simplicity built Homelite t-10 thru T16 tractors. Homelites can be tricky since many people don't know the difference between the AC and Simplicity built.
> 
> Does your tractor have the Pto mounted on the front of the engine?


Thanks for answering Phil, as always you knew all the answers. Just to add an S, the engines you want have the deep cast iron oil pan, not the aluminum oil pan, the model number usually ends in a S, but not a AQS or AQ. Like K341S or K321S


----------



## skunkhome

GTcollector said:


> Thanks for answering Phil, as always you knew all the answers. Just to add an S, the engines you want have the deep cast iron oil pan, not the aluminum oil pan, the model number usually ends in a S, but not a AQS or AQ. Like K341S or K321S


. Mike, I wish you would not say things like that. As you have well illustrated, knowing a little is not the same as knowing it all. I guess if I were a fan of Kohler I would know the suffixes are important. Thanks for the elaboration. That is what forums are supposed to be all about.


----------



## imbill

Good morning all !! I have my pop corn and sittin back and learnin things reading this !!!


----------



## veeguy

skunkhome said:


> K291, k301, k321, or k341. They are 10, 12, 14 and 16 Hp respectively.
> 
> The deck off a 6216 will not do.
> 
> You need to be looking for decks off 7000, 7100, 3300, 3400 series Simplicity or off the 700 or 900 series AC. Or off the Simplicity built Homelite t-10 thru T16 tractors. Homelites can be tricky since many people don't know the difference between the AC and Simplicity built.
> 
> Does your tractor have the Pto mounted on the front of the engine?


It does have a front mounted PTO plus another one in the rear.


----------



## GTcollector

skunkhome said:


> . Mike, I wish you would not say things like that. As you have well illustrated, knowing a little is not the same as knowing it all. I guess if I were a fan of Kohler I would know the suffixes are important. Thanks for the elaboration. That is what forums are supposed to be all about.


Your a modest guy Phil, that's god, I'm just buttering you up to pick your beain on an issue with my 7016 Briggs engine, lol


----------

